# 'Vampire' bones dug up in Bulgaria



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I hope they don't come back to life now that they've been dug up. 

http://cosmiclog.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2012/06/06/12093841-vampire-bones-dug-up-in-bulgaria?lite


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Having an iron spike nailed through your chest just seems, well, kind of rude, even if you are dead.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Spooky1 said:


> I hope they don't come back to life now that they've been dug up.


If they do, maybe we can solicit them to join the site and give us some insight or helpful hints as to what they REALLY had to go through!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Have to wonder, did they spike them before or after death!


----------

